# Aristo Brass Rail Bus



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone else out there have one of those Aristo-Craft brass #10 Rail Buses? I bought one recently and it is a nice little 1:29 scale gem. I don't recall ever reading anything about it, or even seeing it in a catalog. It will make a fitting addition for the small mining/logging pike I'm building in my garage.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have one, but I've talked to several owners. The power pickup is spotty, mainly from the small number of pickups and the fact that there is no suspension "give". 

If you run track power, make sure you don't have "warp" (twist) in the track. 


I have a page on it: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**

I assume this is what you have:











Regards, Greg*


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Greg! 

Nope, that's not the one. The one I have is a Rail Bus--pretty neat looking little bugger at that. I'll be giving it a test run this weekend, but just wondered what others thought of it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Could you post a nice high res picture? 

I'm "collecting" them, since examples are scarce! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I believe this is the unit and it is on sale at trainworld............Jim


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the one pictured just above this post is the one I bought. Very nice little item!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen them in there add but figured they had none in stock. Thought about buying one. Be interested in how the run. Later RJD


----------

